# Nvidia + Opengl -> Absturz von X [solved]

## schotter

Hallo,

seit längerem wollte ich mal wieder ein paar Spiele spielen (Sauerbraten, Spring, etc.), aber da hat sich wohl irgendwas verändert. Auf jeden Fall funktionieren meine Spiele nicht mehr. Ich kann sie zwar starten, allerdings laufen sie wohl anscheinend nur auf Software-Rendering. Das wiederum aber in einer guten Qualität (Anti-Aliasing z.B.), jedoch mit nur 0.3 FPS oder so.

```
[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  71.86.01 ~71.86.04 96.43.01 ~96.43.05 100.14.09 ~100.14.11 100.14.19 [M]~100.14.23 (~)169.07 ~169.09 ~169.09-r1 {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux multilib}

     Installed versions:  169.07(23:37:56 24.02.2008)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -custom-cflags -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

Ich weiß leider nicht, seit wann nichts mehr geht. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ab x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 nichts mehr geht. Ob die älteren funktionieren, weiß ich nicht, aber ich bezweifle es stark.

Meine GraKa ist eine nvidia GeForce FX Go5700 und ist mit den von mir genannten Spielen auch nicht überfordert.

Achja, das komische noch. Wenn ich ein Spiel beende, dann reißt das Spiel - egal welches - den X-Server mit sich. Sprich ich darf mich im Anschluss wieder neu einloggen. Ich weiß glxgears macht keine Aussage, aber da passiert nichts beim Beenden.

```
glxgears 

2542 frames in 5.0 seconds = 506.093 FPS

---- mit maximiertem Fenster und ruckeliger Ausgabe ----

380 frames in 5.2 seconds = 72.591 FPS

440 frames in 5.1 seconds = 86.618 FPS
```

```
glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x82 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

Vllt hat(te) ja wer das gleiche Problem und kann mir helfen.

DankeLast edited by schotter on Mon Feb 25, 2008 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

mach mal ein 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

denn deine glxinfo ausgabe sagt, dass das System die xorg-x11 implementation von OpenGL verwendet (Mesa).

Bzw. steht irgendetwas in der Xorg.log nachdem der X-Server abschmiert? Irgentwelche Fehlermeldungen?

----------

## schotter

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eselect opengl set nvidia
> ```
> ...

 so ein Scheiß, es hat wirklich nur daran gelegen. Aber ich dachte, das macht Portage automatisch am Ende vom Bauen von den nvidia-drivers :/

Danke nochmals.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schotter wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> eselect opengl set nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn danach aus irgendeinem Grund aber ein Paket von xorg gebaut wird (habe gerade nicht im Kopf, welches), dann macht das ein eselect opengl set xorg-x11.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn danach aus irgendeinem Grund aber ein Paket von xorg gebaut wird (habe gerade nicht im Kopf, welches), dann macht das ein eselect opengl set xorg-x11.

 

Das dürfte das Paket x11-base/xorg-server sein. Allerdings setzt das Paket opengl wieder auf die ursprünglich eingestellte Implementierung zurück, sofern es sauber durchgelaufen ist.

----------

